

My dad recommended this course - should I bother? - johnrob
http://continuingstudies.stanford.edu/course/BUS100.asp

======
pg
I've never heard of a college course on business that helped anyone in a
startup. On the other hand, if there were one, it would probably be at
Stanford.

~~~
tom_rath
From personal experience, I can say that a genuine course in marketing (not a
'how to write ad copy' intro to advertising) is absolute gold. Bare-minimum:
Look for "M.A.S.H. Analysis" in the course outline.

To answer the poster's question: I'd say go for it. Worst-case, you're
surrounding yourself with like-minded students.

------
wallflower
What are you expecting to gain? (not much to lose)

Stanford Continuing Studies: "We have a generous drop policy which allows you
to attend two class meetings to "try out" a course."

------
jsomers
It probably depends on the professor: is this Gibbon guy a good teacher? Try
to find out if he's taught the course before and how it went.

It's the difference between just learning cute terminology (bad professor) and
initiating a real interest/solving hard problems in the subject (good
professor).

~~~
joseakle
You can check his Linkedin profile here:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/johngibbon>

His resume says " Built 8 new products and enhanced 19 existing products over
14-year career. "

I'd ask him which products he built.

------
abossy
Don't you have friends in your program to consult for advice? Assuming you're
not in that program, isn't there any kind of forum for Stanford students to
discuss classes? It seems like YC is unlikely to give you the feedback you are
looking for in regards to such a specific question.

------
johnrob
To answer rms, I'm a stanford alum. I think the course is interesting enough
to give it a shot - thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to summarize anything
interesting I find.

------
rms
Do you already go to Stanford? Do you have a college degree from somewhere
else?

------
mhb
Is your dad John Gibbon?

